# Bench Top Mill - No Information



## grassgd (Mar 21, 2015)

I just acquired a bench top mini-mill but cannot find any markings or information about it.  I will try to attach pictures in hope someone can help identify the mill or any information about it.  It is very small and seems complete except for the motor and table looks to be homemade and not original.


----------



## davidh (Mar 21, 2015)

not a clue, but its a cute little addition to a shop. it  looks more like something for wood work.  i'll be watching. . . . .


----------



## Smithdoor (Mar 21, 2015)

Looks gear for a small mill

Some can take and make more mills or kits

Dave


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ha you got that. I missed that by moments. I don't feel so bad now knowing you are on the board. 

Please post any info you might find. English casting kit springs to mind.


----------



## grassgd (Mar 22, 2015)

First step is to figure out what size motor to mate it with.  Since it is apparently for light duty, I am guessing something like a 1/4 hp at 1725 rpm with 4 step pulley pair to get spindle speeds of 563,  1380, 2156 and 3450 rpm for use with 1/4" dia HSS cutters.  This should work for low carbon steel, aluminum, brass and bronze materials.  I don't have any experience with a mill outside of doing some attempts on my 17" Delta drill press on plastic and aluminum  which worked but not really good.


----------



## grassgd (Mar 23, 2015)

Doing more research and I still cannot find anything on this mill so far.  Apparently it uses a Jacobs Rubber Flex Collet.  I had one of these in some other stuff from my fathers machine shop and never knew what it was until I got this mill.


----------



## grassgd (Apr 5, 2015)

Someone told me this may be a mica undercutter for electric armatures.  It looks similar to these type of machines and very well be one.  I still intend on trying it out as a light duty mill for plastic and aluminum work once I figure out the best way to mount a motor to it.  Complication is the milling head can turn 90 degrees so the motor would need to pivot with  the milling head.


----------

